# Review Kem tan mỡ Pureline có tốt cho bà bầu không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (18/9/20)

*Kem tan mỡ Pureline* là sản phẩm của hãng Pureline – nhãn hiệu mỹ phẩm hàng đầu nước Nga. Sản phẩm tiêu dùng hoàn toàn những thành phần từ tình cờ, không chỉ mang công dụng trị rạn da mà còn góp phần làm giảm mỡ thừa. Kem trị rạn da sau sinh pureline là sản phẩm chuyên phục vụ những đàn bà sau sinh nhằm tương trợ phái đẹp lấy lại sự tự tin vốn với của mình.





*Thành phần kem trị ran da Pureline*
– Nhân sâm Viễn Đông Nga: Điều tiết hoạt động chuyển hóa, ngăn ngừa giai đoạn lão hóa, nuôi dưỡng da từ bên trong…

– Bơ hạt mỡ: có cất rất nhiều vitamin A, E, F và các axit béo giúp da khỏe mạnh và chống lại tác động của tia cực tím, thúc đẩy hoạt động sản xuất collagen, chống oxy hóa.

– Vitamin B3: Giúp da giảm thiểu khỏi các tác động từ môi trường, viêm nhiễm, khiến cho trắng da.

– 20% tinh chất trong khoảng các mẫu thảo mộc.

– 80% tinh dầu phytocomplex.

*Công dụng của kem trị rạn da Pureline*
– Kem trị rạn da purline mang tác dụng kích thích lưu thông máu cũng như hoạt đông trao đổi chất, làm nâng cao giai đoạn đào thải độc tố, làm mờ những vết rạn trên da.

– Kem trị rạn da sau sinh pureline bổ sung độ ẩm cho da, giúp da trông mềm mại và đầy nhựa sống.

– Kem trị rạn da của Nga Pureline cũng tương trợ khiến cho tan mỡ thừa trên cơ thể mà không để lại vết rạn da.

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng kem trị rạn da Pureline*
Cho 1 lượng kem vừa đủ vào tay, xoa đều lên bụng và những vùng da phổ thông mỡ.

Kết hợp sở hữu massage đều tay trong vòng 15 – 20 phút để những thành phần trong *kem Pureline* tiện dụng thẩm thấu sâu vào da.

Thời điểm thấp nhất để dùng *kem trị rạn da Pureline* là lúc bạn đang đói hoặc mỗi khi tắm xong. Bởi vào khi này những tế bào da đang bị suy yếu nên những dưỡng chất có trong sản phẩm sẽ thấm qua da rẻ hơn và phát huy tối đa công dụng.

*Chú ý*
– Trong khi massage bạn nên hăng hái thực hành động tác xoay theo vòng tròn đối sở hữu cùng da bị rạn. Còn giả dụ muốn giảm mỡ thừa bạn nên massage theo chiều hướng lên khu vực da không bị chảy xệ. các động tác này sẽ giúp tinh chất của kem thẩm thấu qua da nhanh và hiệu quả hơn.

– Kem trị rạn da sau sinh pureline mang thể dùng ở mọi vùng da như bụng, đùi, bắp tay, bắp chân… để vừa trị rạn da vừa mẫu bỏ mỡ thừa.

– Sản phẩm chống chỉ định cho những đối tượng là bệnh nhân giãn tĩnh mạch, những vết thương trên da và đàn bà đang mang thai.

– Sau lúc đã massage xong bạn không nên tẩy sạch lớp kem ấy mà hãy để nguyên tương tự để các thành phần của kem tiếp tục thấu sâu vào da.

*Kem trị rạn da sau sinh pureline mua ở đâu? Giá bao nhiêu?*
Hiện tại, *kem trị rạn da và giảm mỡ Pureline* đang được bán đa dạng nên không khó để bạn mua sắm. Sản phẩm được bán tại các hiệu thuốc lớn và những trang web bán hàng trực tuyến. nếu không có thời kì đến hiệu thuốc, bạn chỉ cần kiếm tìm trên google và thực hành vài thao tác thì không bao lâu sau bạn sẽ nhận được nó ngay tại nhà.

*Giá kem trị rạn da pureline*
Giá tham khảo: 130.000 VNĐ/200ml

*Kem trị rạn da pureline sở hữu tốt không?*
Trên các diễn đàn như webtretho và trang web bán hàng, kem trị rạn da pureline đã nhận được phần lớn phản hồi hăng hái của các chị em sau lúc dùng sản phẩm này. Nhìn chung, đa số người dùng đều cho biết Kem trị rạn da sau sinh pureline mang chất kem trong, mùi thơm dễ chịu và khả năng thẩm thấu thấp. Hiệu quả nhận thấy sau 2 tuần dùng liên tục. Tùy theo từng người, cái da cũng như phương pháp dùng mà hiệu quả mang lại sẽ khác nhau.

*Cách đặt mua kem điều cải thiện rạn da PureLine chính hãng*
Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp kem chống rạn da chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.



Số điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------

